# Who else is geared up for Skwulls??



## Railroader (Aug 8, 2021)

Next weekend, folks!!  Got my ol' vest loaded, and the little 870 20ga slicked up and ready...



Looking forward to some Woods Time...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 8, 2021)

That's a perfect set up right there. I always wait until it gets cool but good luck!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2021)

They seem completely ignorant of people up off the ground in tree stands, but in this early season it would pay to move around and listen for them in the Hickory trees...
Super early season seems to avoid most of the wolves too.
 Is wolves coming on strong in a coiple more weeks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2021)

I is.


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 8, 2021)

There are quite a few that have their days numbered around my place. I can already taste the gumbo next weekend


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm jealous. Squirrel season doesn't open here until October 18th.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m gone have some squirrel and biscuits next weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2021)

Them wolves give them extra flavor.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Them wolves give them extra flavor.


Where's that puke emoticon when I need it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Them wolves give them extra flavor.


I’ve never had much of a problem there.  Some of them will have them but it’s overblown from my experience.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish we had an early season here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish we had an early season here.


Do y’all eat them boomers or are they like fox squirrels are for us?


----------



## blackbear (Aug 8, 2021)

Does the season start sunday?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m betting NCH is hunting grey squirrels, not fox squirrels.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Do y’all eat them boomers or are they like fox squirrels are for us?


I've eaten them. Taste like gray squirrels, just takes a lot of them to make a mess. No point shooting them most times, as many gray squirrels as there are.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m betting NCH is hunting grey squirrels, not fox squirrels.


No fox squirrels in my immediate area. Gray squirrels and boomers (northern pine/red squirrels.)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> No fox squirrels in my immediate area. Gray squirrels and boomers (northern pine/red squirrels.)



Boomers is what Dad had me blasting at first, then grey squirrels. Ran into the fox squirrels first when he moved us to Ohio. Some dang big fox squirrels up there, corn fed.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Them wolves give them extra flavor.



They are pretty nasty, but they don't hurt the meat a bit.  Cut em out and drive on...

Didn't see wolves in any we shot last year, but some years are worse than others, Daddy said.

Season starts 8/15 and ends 2/28.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> They seem completely ignorant of people up off the ground in tree stands, but in this early season it would pay to move around and listen for them in the Hickory trees...
> Super early season seems to avoid most of the wolves too.
> Is wolves coming on strong in a coiple more weeks.


That is true.  It always seems like there is a couple of weeks before you see any wolves.  The old timers always said the wolves were gone at the first frost too.  I believe they only have a short window to get their stuff done.  I think that they are gone before the first frost because their time is up.  But first frost is a good go by because you know they are gone by then.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m looking forward to trying out my new squirrel dog.
I’ve never run a dog for squirrels but he seems to have the drive.
He’ll be a year in October.
I really don’t care about early season squirrels but I’m hoping we both have a blast.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2021)

He’s a good looking rascal ! Good luck to you boys, I’ expecting some pictures .


----------



## Railroader (Aug 8, 2021)

What he said....^^


----------



## antharper (Aug 8, 2021)

To hot for me , but good luck to the ones getting after em !


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 8, 2021)

how much gearing up do you need to do  for treerats? grab a gun, some shells a can of tick spray  and go where the squirrels are. fairly simple.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> how much gearing up do you need to do  for treerats? grab a gun, some shells a can of tick spray  and go where the squirrels are. fairly simple.


After not getting to hunt since the end of turkey season it is exciting to get to go to the woods after some kind of game.  Especially if you had two grandsons in training like railroader does.  I'm glad he is chomping at the bit to go!  Get after em Rob!  I hope you have an awesome season with them boys!  Maybe they can teach you how to hunt and trap!?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 9, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> After not getting to hunt since the end of turkey season it is exciting to get to go to the woods after some kind of game.  Especially if you had two grandsons in training like railroader does.  I'm glad he is chomping at the bit to go!  Get after em Rob!  I hope you have an awesome season with them boys!  Maybe they can teach you how to hunt and trap!?



Nailed it...



bilgerat said:


> how much gearing up do you need to do  for treerats? grab a gun, some shells a can of tick spray  and go where the squirrels are. fairly simple.




And in a world of liberal stupidity, and over stuffy Super Deer Hunters worried about .270 or .30-06, whether that nice 8 is a shooter or not, and if my stand is too close to the line, the sheer simplicity of running loose with a couple of kids after squirrels is a much welcomed distraction.

Something worthwhile to get "geared up" about, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2021)

Never let the wind out of another fellow hunters sail. Especially with young uns, I hope y’all kill a sack full and come back with some good stories and pictures ! Good luck


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Never let the wind out of another fellow hunters sail. Especially with young uns, I hope y’all kill a sack full and come back with some good stories and pictures ! Good luck


----------



## Dusty Roads (Aug 9, 2021)

Squirrels got it coming to them stealing my figs AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH
Fig flavored 
squirrels!


----------



## Railroader (Aug 9, 2021)

Dusty Roads said:


> Squirrels got it coming to them stealing my figs AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH
> Fig flavored
> squirrels!



Ought to make for some fat rats...


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 9, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Nailed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would give anything to get to talk to my paw paw again. We went deer, turkey, squirrel hunting and fishing together. So many things I’d like to ask him. I can remember the night before season opened we made sure we had everything together at least 3 times. Not because he was forgetful but he would sit and laugh as I emptied my back pack that I didn’t even need to take. Who needs a survival knife and 1st aid kit to “hunt” a couple hundred yards from the camper. Stay with it Railroader!!


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 9, 2021)

Me and my 17 yrs old son will be after em Saturday morning same as the last 14 yrs


----------



## fredw (Aug 9, 2021)

Wire Nut said:


> Me and my 17 yrs old son will be after em Saturday morning same as the last 14 yrs


Wire Nut, may want to want to Sunday.  Lol.

I'm planning to be sitting under a hickory tree at sun up on Sunday morning when it opens.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 9, 2021)

Wire Nut said:


> I would give anything to get to talk to my paw paw again. We went deer, turkey, squirrel hunting and fishing together. So many things I’d like to ask him. I can remember the night before season opened we made sure we had everything together at least 3 times. Not because he was forgetful but he would sit and laugh as I emptied my back pack that I didn’t even need to take. Who needs a survival knife and 1st aid kit to “hunt” a couple hundred yards from the camper. Stay with it Railroader!!



Ain't it the truth...Even at well North of 50, chasing squirrels gives me the right to play Dan'l Boone, Grizzly Adams, Hemingway, and Rambo all rolled into one overgrown kid.

I thought I had outgrown that stuff, till the Grandboys came along.

Every man here ought to get out, run a little wild, laugh, trip over briars, get chiggers, and shoot some squirrels with a young'un.

And then set down, eat a platter full of squirrel legs with Frank's Red Hot and biscuits & gravy, and relive the day's hunt.

The world would be a better place!


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 9, 2021)

I’ve got my horn and shot pouch ready. Think the 56 renegade gets first go this year


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 9, 2021)

The hardcore drive to get after something that’s in season is inspiring to me fellows. Truly. You’ve motivated me to get after them as well, right after deer season!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> The hardcore drive to get after something that’s in season is inspiring to me fellows. Truly. You’ve motivated me to get after them as well, right after deer season!


Nowadays, I have just as much or more fun chasing squirrels as I do chasing deer.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm hopin' to get after 'em this weekend too. Might even be able to talk a grandson or 2 into going


----------



## Railroader (Aug 11, 2021)

Beginning to look like TS Fred might mess things up...

STAY AWAY FRED!!!!


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 11, 2021)

Dusty Roads said:


> Squirrels got it coming to them stealing my figs AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH
> Fig flavored
> squirrels!


Sounds fancy - "This evening, sir, we'll be serving fig stuffed squirrel with a fig reduction"


----------



## B. White (Aug 15, 2021)

Has the season been opening on Sunday in recent years?  Made me think the regulations  still had a bad link to last years version.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 15, 2021)

How did you do?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 15, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> How did you do?



Don't know yet, wound up having to work...(insert foul language)


----------



## Railroader (Aug 15, 2021)

B. White said:


> Has the season been opening on Sunday in recent years?  Made me think the regulations  still had a bad link to last years version.



Always the 15th, whatever it falls on...


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 15, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Don't know yet, wound up having to work...(insert foul language)


Well that sucks, I am dying to go and can't. I have covid right now and yesterday and today felt like I'd been hit by a bus both mornings. It wears off by noon and I feel pretty good. Going to get up early tomorrow and see how I feel.


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 15, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Well that sucks, I am dying to go and can't. I have covid right now and yesterday and today felt like I'd been hit by a bus both mornings. It wears off by noon and I feel pretty good. Going to get up early tomorrow and see how I feel.


How you feel better soon


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 15, 2021)

I'll be on em in the mornin if it aint pourin rain too bad. Maybe a hog if im super lucky.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 15, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> I'll be on em in the mornin if it aint pourin rain too bad. Maybe a hog if im super lucky.



I'll be on WMA land, with my new Rossi .22 WMR Auto...In case I run up on hogs while scouting squirrels for The Boys.


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Aug 28, 2021)

Put some led to em this morning


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 28, 2021)

I am just waiting for it to cool a bit. Every on of these will fill a tailgate by itself.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 28, 2021)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I am just waiting for it to cool a bit. Every on of these will fill a tailgate by itself.


Good looking dogs!  I hope to see some tailgate pictures when the leaves come off!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 29, 2021)

I cant wait. Im very fortunate to own some fine dogs.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 29, 2021)

Suzy. 13 lbs of attitude a Cauley style fiest


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 29, 2021)

SQCH Sugar Creek Bosco newest addition. Split treeing machine.


----------



## Mattval (Aug 31, 2021)

*Dang!  I have been so wrapped up in this swamp of COVID-19 that i did not realize it was squirrel season!  This coming weekend will be a good time to go!*


----------



## Mattval (Aug 31, 2021)

TurkeyH90 said:


> SQCH Sugar Creek Bosco newest addition. Split treeing machine.


Dang good lookin dawg!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 1, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Next weekend, folks!!  Got my ol' vest loaded, and the little 870 20ga slicked up and ready...
> 
> View attachment 1096537
> 
> Looking forward to some Woods Time...


I got that same shotgun
Prolly try my new .410 tho. ?
Right after Dove opening.


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2021)

Blackhawk249 said:


>


Nice!  I can already smell the dumplins!


----------



## ranger28 (Oct 26, 2021)

So attempting to do some map recon work of the pine log wma...seems some passed tips and tricks have been posted so im factoring those in.  I don't need the keys to the honey hole kingdom but if there is any general intel that can be shared for pine log it would be most appreciated.  I hunted dawson forest wma 10 yrs ago and it was dry so i thought id try pine log.
  My 15 yr old said hes ready to get out into the woods so i want to strike while the iron is hot.  Hope everyone has a great season no matter what u are after.


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice mess of squirrels. That is a pretty fox squirrel and a nice looking shotgun!


----------

